# Fluval 204 capacity



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Could anyone tell me what the gallon capacity of the fluval 204 canister is?

And with that answered. I have a 65 gallon with the above mentioned filter and a magnum 350 canister rated at 100 gallons. I would like to use the fluval for regular filtering and bio, and the magnum 350 for polishing. Does that sound like a good plan? I will have about 10 Malawi Africans in it.

Getting back into fish after a long time out of it.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

40 gallons


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

FWIW, I have a Fluval 205 on a 30 gallon planted tank and I consider it barely adequate. I'd prefer a 305.


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Really, I have a 205 on a similar planted tank and have had to turn it down. There is a number of reasons why these filters can have a reduced flow, for instance, on a planted tank the ball valve in the intake strainer can become clogged and often its not obvious. The earlier (and previous) 04 series had less flow rate, this was uprated to 180 gallons per hour (pump output). Saying that the 305 is way better for the money at 260 gph


----------



## binro01 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a 205 on a 40gallon mbuna tank. Not heavely stocked, in conjunction with a HOB filter that is rated for a 55gallon tank, and It does fine. Your suggested setup should have no problem what so ever. I bought my 205 new from my local fish store for just 89.99, but if you ever plan on upgrading your 40g tank, a 305 will work better for a larger tank as a second canister, if you dont plan on keeping the 40g tank when you upgrade, and you will upgrade LOL


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

cichlidpastor said:


> Could anyone tell me what the gallon capacity of the fluval 204 canister is?


I could take this question a few ways...

It is rated for "up to 40 gallons" although I would completely ignore this number as manufacturers have a bad habit of exaggerating...

It has a 1.25 gal "filter capacity"... I'm not sure if this means "media capacity" of if this is the entire volume of water that fits in the filter... again manufacturers like to complicate wording as a means of misguiding people...

It has a 180 gallon per hour motor on it... although it should be kept in mind that many things will reduce this flow rate. I have found most canisters to have an "actual" flow rate of 50~60% of what the motor is rated for...

If you scroll down a bit on the window on this page you will see a chart listing the ratings I mentioned above and a few more... it also lists ratings for Fluvals other models...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=14633


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My 205 is not clogged; it's regularly maintained and I've been unhappy with the flow since Day One. I have the Marineland C-220 on my other 30 gallon planted and it has significantly more flow. However, due to it's spotty quality record, I can't recommend it . . .

If I had a 40, I'd definitely get the Fluval 305.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The Fluval 205 is rated at 180 gph... the C-220 is rated at 220 gph... so the C-220 is stronger by over 20%...


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

hollyfish2000 said:


> My 205 is not clogged; it's regularly maintained and I've been unhappy with the flow since Day One. I have the Marineland C-220 on my other 30 gallon planted and it has significantly more flow. However, due to it's spotty quality record, I can't recommend it . . .
> 
> If I had a 40, I'd definitely get the Fluval 305.


Fair enough, we have had Fluvals for years and currently have 12 of their externals of various sizes. If they're set up ok and are running well they give out excellent flow rates and are generally very reliable. Other things to check is the aquastop valve opening fully and the pipe joints are fully secure and not drawing in air, including the ends in the tank, which need to be submerged.


----------

